# FINALLY! My latest Custom slots.....



## TX Street Racer (May 8, 2004)

Well guys, here we go.....the latest pics of my newest custom slot cars......

ENJOY! :thumbsup:


----------



## rodstrguy (Feb 14, 2002)

NICE Chevies...


----------



## TX Street Racer (May 8, 2004)

And yet more pics......


----------



## TX Street Racer (May 8, 2004)

And more pics.....


----------



## CwpwBone (Aug 8, 2004)

Very nice I dig the shoe box!!!!


----------



## TX Street Racer (May 8, 2004)

Also, here are a couple of updated pics of my pearl orange '57 Chevy Nomad .......new RRR wheels added,silicones for the rear, and a window decal that my wife wanted me to put on......also a bottom shot of this JLTO'ed JL AFX Nomad body. :thumbsup:


----------



## WesJY (Mar 4, 2004)

They all looked awesome man!! good job! I really liked that green lime metallic paint job on willy. :thumbsup:

Wes


----------



## Ligier Runner (Nov 29, 2004)

Very cool indeed. Diggin' the Camaro. :thumbsup:


----------



## JPRcustoms (Aug 24, 2004)

Brian,
What can I say? Great work man! The green Willy is such a cool color! And the Henry J is fantastic....always been one of my favorite cars. Keep up the great work!


----------



## JordanZ870 (Nov 25, 2004)

The new ones are too smooth! I want to climb into the nomad and go cruzin'!


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

Look great TX! Got me some spare RRR wheels I'm gonna have to dig out for a couple of Nomads I have layin' around. Really dresssed her up! :thumbsup: rr


----------



## TX Street Racer (May 8, 2004)

THANKS for the compliments guys........hearing those kind words makes it all worth the work!  

RoadRunner, that's the previous orange pearl JL/AFX Nomad I posted pics of before...I had previously added screw posts to the body and mounted the JLTO chassis underneath it....all I did was add those RRR wheels, a set of Wizzard silicones to the rear....and kinda tuch those tires up underneath the rear of the body......it truly is a cool slot car.

The Willy's almost appears like an antifreeze color...but it's a Tamiya brand Lime metallic rattle can paint.

The Henry J gasser is a resin body...with interior and driver.......it's one of those Frech bodies from "Racing Legends" .....that body is incredible.

The Camaro has a custom cowl hood.....REAL smooth looking...and really compliments the rest of those lines on that car.

The '64 Nova is a Roger/Robin Corrie resin body......I spent literally days trying to get that chassis with those wheels stuffed underneath it. I heated that body up in water so many times.....just trying to get the wheels to clear without rubbing. After I got the chassis to finally fit the way I wanted it to I cut out the windows....and added the clear glass........I just didn't want the "blacked out" look on such a clean looking body.

If you guys have any critiques for me then I'd be glad to hear them....... don't be afraid to pass on advice that you might htink could help me in the future.

:thumbsup:


----------



## jack0fall (Sep 8, 2004)

Hey TX, Man are those some great looking rides... I really love the Henry :thumbsup: So does this mean that you have finished all of your HO customs??? :drunk: I mean now that you are getting into 1/32 and all. 


Jeff


----------



## TX Street Racer (May 8, 2004)

jack0fall said:


> So does this mean that you have finished all of your HO customs???I mean now that you are getting into 1/32 and all.
> 
> 
> Jeff



Nah, no way bro.......In fact, that copper Camaro I posted is just the very beginnings of probably one of my best customs yet to come........ :thumbsup: Joe aka JPRcustoms wants me to build him an all out Pro Street style Camaro.......and I'm going to build one identical for my collection.......

I'm only dabbling somewhat in 1/32.....I really want to do a few custom 1/32 Scalextric Camaros ......but those cars are out of site almost price wise....  1/32 is pretty huge around Houston......so I figure I can go play with these guys whenever......so I figured I'd get a few 1/32's into my collection.

I am still a diehard HO guy at heart


----------



## Iphitsgotwheels (Feb 25, 2004)

Absolutely A W E S O M E !!


----------



## boss9 (Apr 19, 2002)

Not bad there, Mr. GoodWench--

Actually, I think there're Brilliant!
I love the Willys and the Camaro and the Henry J is fantastic too.
Your paintwork is fabulous!
A really super job all around, Tex!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 

Cheers!


----------



## TX Street Racer (May 8, 2004)

boss9 said:


> Not bad there, Mr. GoodWench--
> 
> Actually, I think there're Brilliant!
> I love the Willys and the Camaro and the Henry J is fantastic too.
> ...



LOL, thanks Phil....not too shabby for a rattle can,eh? :jest: Actually, their flawless......LMAO :tongue:


----------



## Shadowracer (Sep 11, 2004)

Very Sweet stuff. :hat: That green Willys, is that the one you were unsuccessfully trying to strip the paint off of? 
Trev


----------



## TX Street Racer (May 8, 2004)

Shadowracer said:


> Very Sweet stuff. :hat: That green Willys, is that the one you were unsuccessfully trying to strip the paint off of?
> Trev



That is indeed the one Trevor........ that car definately looks GREAT in person.....that blower was pretty sweet......I cut the hood to fit it from the bottom side.....so it wouldn't look like it's just glued on the hood....it's actually coming up fron underneath :thumbsup:


----------



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

> Not bad there, Mr. GoodWench--


Will Mrs. GoodWench be joining us?


----------



## TX Street Racer (May 8, 2004)

AfxToo said:


> Will Mrs. GoodWench be joining us?



LOL, she's here.....but not real big on chatrooms......mainly because I'm a PC hog :jest:


----------



## ParkRNDL (Mar 20, 2002)

niiiiiiice....

i gotta get me one of them Novas...

--rick


----------



## micyou03 (Apr 8, 2003)

Nice job. My favorite is the Willys.


----------



## noddaz (Aug 6, 1999)

TX, those look fantastic! Just keep doing what you are doing...
Scott


----------



## TX Street Racer (May 8, 2004)

Thanks for the kind words guys :wave:


----------

